# clutch disc size



## alanmay0 (Sep 3, 2015)

Hello can someone please tell me what size clutch disc a stock 1967 GTO has?
thanks in advance


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Stock was 10 1/2 inch clutch disc and pressure plate to mate to a coarse (ten spline) input shaft. Always smart to ck the input shaft, as occasionally Muncies were swapped out or rebuilt with the latter fine spline input shaft.


----------

